#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Big Data >  >  How is big data analysis helpful in increasing business revenue?

## Bhavya

Hello Fellows,

Big Data is a word that explain the large volume of both structured and unstructured data.
This endure a business on a everyday basis. But I am not clear how big data analysis is helping to increase business.


Can someone explain how is big data analysis helpful in increasing business revenue?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Fellows,
> 
> Big Data is a word that describes the large volume of both structured and unstructured data.
> Which endure a business on a day to day basis. But I am not clear how big data analysis is helping to increase business.
> 
> 
> Can someone explain how is big data analysis helpful in increasing business revenue?


Quite simply, by preparing sales to lead with buyer’s concerns rather than waiting for the buyers to ask questions.

----------


## Bhavya

> Quite simply, by preparing sales to lead with buyer’s concerns rather than waiting for the buyers to ask questions.


you're meant to say that big data give the required information to the customers before handly so that they can easily get know about the products or services before they buying it.

----------

